# New Rims.....What you think?



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

Just bought some new rims, how do you think they will look on my gto.
Rims are are 18 inch, and tires are 225/40zr/18. Will these fit without cutting the fenders.

Thanks



eBay Motors: 18 ADR WHEELS RIMS TIRES 5x120 CAMARO BMW 3 SERIES 325 (item 120203581250 end time Jan-04-08 07:55:43 PST)


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Black with a chrome lip, otta look good. Very tasteful.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I like, very much...:cheers


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Fronts will work but rears WILL rub you need more offset in rear 45-50mm is best.
Plus I would go with a wider tire at least 235-245 on front. Stock 18's come with 235's and 48mm offset.
They should offer a staggered set 18x8.5 front w/38-42mm offset and rear 18x9.5 with 45-52mm offset. Usually 45-46mm is all you'll find.
Check out www.Ls2GTO.com lots of info.
Hope this helps
Mike


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I love the rims and they will look great with your yellow jacket.

When I'm in the market for a rim change, I will definately consult with mikey340 regarding the size.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Rims*

Yea, they will do the trick. Like previous post, They will look good on that yellow jacket!!! Good Call! (sounded like beer comerical):cheers


----------



## psycho1000r (Dec 14, 2007)

wow, good price! post pics when u get em on


----------



## broncos_23 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I cant wait to put them on, but im gona wait until after the terrible colorado weather.


----------

